# I'm looking for a new logo....



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Do we have any graphic designers on here? 

I would like a price for a new logo :speechles


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

There's a few. Post this in offtopic may get more response.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

email us...

www.weavefx.com


----------

